# Indoor Humidity Levels



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi

Living in the Greens & Views and have lately been feeling like the indoor humidity levels have increased a lot - feeling like a damp-ish feeling with clothes etc. Found mildew on certain clothing, shoes and wooden frames too.

Got a hygrometer to read the levels and it hovers in the 65 to 75 RH (relative humidity) range - 

Wondering if someone has experienced this in Greens & Views too or generally and what could be the reason for it to happen suddenly - been in this apartment since 8 months and was in another apartment in same community for over 2 yrs - never experienced this before.

Any suggestions for resolving other than getting a dehumidifier as this is not addressing the root cause of the issue. 

Thanks in advance

Oz


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd suggest having the aircon ducting cleaned and serviced professionaly.
The exhaust fan might be off


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks - have scheduled a cleaning with Saniservice - any recommendations or tips on what I should tell them to focus on or pay attention to? Appreciate the help


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

With doing a deep clean hopefully they'll apply fungicides to all areas where they find mildew as the spores are great for allergy sufferers


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

Post deep cleaning and disinfection of the ac units they fog the entire apartment to make sure it reaches all areas to kill the spores ..

Have you had a humidity issue resolved through ac duct cleaning before ??


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Worked for a handyman services company before and saw it in a few buildings where windows were kept closed.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

OzTak said:


> Thanks - have scheduled a cleaning with Saniservice - any recommendations or tips on what I should tell them to focus on or pay attention to? Appreciate the help


How much is this costing please?


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> How much is this costing please?


3500 - could have been cheaper like 3000 ...

other companies are cheaper such as Smashing Cleaning who quote b/w 2.5-3k for a 2 bedroom (3 ac units)...


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

mariot said:


> I'd suggest having the aircon ducting cleaned and serviced professionaly.
> The exhaust fan might be off


sorry for the stupid question, which exhaust fan are you referring to here?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

The greens has been and will always be a S&%#T hole, move out ASAP!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

crt454 said:


> The greens has been and will always be a S&%#T hole, move out ASAP!


Well - that was constructive and helpful!


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

Well been in the Greens for over 3 yrs so haven't faced anything like this before - your post is very helpful


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

crt454 said:


> The greens has been and will always be a S&%#T hole, move out ASAP!


That depends on which building. There a lots of places here I would regard as holes before even thinking about Greens...

You should know by now that it's not financially clever to move out mid contract.


----------

